# 155lb Teen vs 340lb Wrestler in BJJ Tournament - Advanced Absolute



## Hanzou (Sep 24, 2016)

Pretty cool video. A perfect example of how skill can overcome sheer size. Nice finish too.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2016)

And mabye a little lesson about cardio.  In there as well.


----------



## Buka (Sep 24, 2016)

That was really cool. 

(and why I love closed guard)


----------



## seasoned (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice video!


----------

